

Ask HN: Where to go for help in a hardware or networking setup? - true_religion

I have a project that&#x27;s pretty much a one man shop on the dev. side (and I&#x27;m that man). Whilst I can take care of the software setup, over the past year or so we occasionally get complaints about failing to transmit data over the network, and I don&#x27;t know where to begin to troubleshoot it beyond saying &quot;Try again, it&#x27;ll work this time&quot;.&lt;p&gt;Is there anywhere I can go to find a freelance specialist in this area, just to at least sit down and see if I haven&#x27;t made any elementary errors.
======
karandphilo
Hi this is Karan here and I got descent skills at network and security design
and implementation. If you like we can give it a try. You can write to me at
bhandari.karan@live.com Will be happy to help.

